# RedHat 8.0 disk image + system requirements



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Hello everyone, 

I just downloaded a disk image of the install disk for RedHat 8.0. In my CD-Writer when I view the properties dialogue, it gives me a choice between the ISO 9660 filesystem and the Joliet file system. Which one should I choose to burn this disk? Also, it has two modes for wrting: CDROM and CDROM XA. What is the difference between these? 

As a final question, what would be the general system requirements for upgrading to RedHat 8? I am alredy running 5.2 on a Gateway 2000 (booting with LILO since BIOS doesn't even recognize my HD since it's not in FAT format). 120MHz pentium processor and somewhere around 32 or 40 megabytes of ram. I do plan on running the X-Window GUI.

Oh yes, and the HD capacity on that computer is 1 Gig

Thanks for your help


----------



## Monkey (Aug 27, 2002)

I installed Redhat 8 burning onto disk using downloaded ISO images. I am not sure the requirements of Redhat 8, but I do know the requirements of 7.3(should be around the same).

CPU:
text mode- 200MHz Pentium class or better
graphical- 400MHz Pentium II or better

HDD:
min- 650MB
Rec- 2.5GB
full install- 4.5GB

MEM:
min text mode- 32MB
min graphical- 128MB
Rec graphical- 192MB


----------

